# hose clamp verses filter clamp differences



## crip_tic (12 Mar 2014)

Hi, this could sound a bit of a daft question but I'm new to external filters.....

Filter hose clamps - I have an Eheim filter that came with plastic grip lock things that hold the hose onto the filter... I am assuming  these are called 'filter hose clamps'.

Now... how do they differ from just 'hose clamps' ?

Cheers

Lou


----------



## EnderUK (13 Mar 2014)

probably nothing, you might be able to get a jubilee clip on much much tighter as they are normally used to clamp hoses to metal barbs, just don't over tighten and you'll be fine. It's just a fail safe really, the pressure in the filter hose line is very unlikely to push the hose off the barb so you really don't need to tighten the clip much.

I ran my watercooling loop in my computer without clips for a month though would not of run it long term like that as the hose does begin to stretch after a while.


----------



## dw1305 (13 Mar 2014)

Hi all,





crip_tic said:


> I have an Eheim filter that came with plastic grip lock things


The double and single taps are pretty secure, if you mean these ones <http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co....html?osCsid=e586e87051ae0d0c22ea1c21cb395b3c>? 

You need to slide the tubing on with the screw lock fully open, and then do it up until it is finger tight. I've never had one of these leak, but I've always used the Eheim 9/12, 12/16 or 16/22 tubing.

With "push on connectors", 
<http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/eheim-accessories-eheim-connectors-c-268_263.html> I use a jubilee clip as well <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jubilee_Clip>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## crip_tic (13 Mar 2014)

Ahh right - yes those 'Jubilee' clips look like the ones they supply for the ends of the filter. Im assuming the elbow connectors also just work in the same way - with a screw or ratchet type of hose clip. I'm going to use the 12/16 Eheim tubing so I guess their is no 'real' difference - just a matter of labelling and preference/price on how to secure it. I'm really pleased with my Eheim filter and all the connections as my husband was convinced I would end up with a swimming pool!

I am going to be connecting up to a cooler - hence I need a bit more than the standard filter kit that it came with.  If it wasn't for this forum I think I would struggle as it's all new to me! Loving my first go at a planted tank and hope to put up some piccies soon (only don't shoot me as I have a TANK ORNAMENT in it lol)


----------

